# SUPER KLEER



## jerry (Mar 4, 2008)

Somewines I bottle I know { because I made them before} I don't need a clearing agent. Others I use SUPER KLEER K.C. I usually do not filter my wine. Is SUPER KLEERwhat most people use, or is there a better way or product. Also, will SUPER KLEER or any other product take away fromor change the taste of the wine?


----------



## smurfe (Mar 4, 2008)

I believe most do use Super Kleer. I have used it a few times with great results. I normally use Isinglass though as I just haveit on hand as George used to sell it in applicator bottles as opposed to the one use pouches. When I have to order more I will just get packets of Super Kleer as I can use it in wine or beer. I use fining agents and filter all of my wines.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2008)

I use SuperKleer on almost every batch unless Im going to leave it for a long time and let time do its thing.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 4, 2008)

SUPER-KLEER K-C here too...Loveit...don't notice and flavor changes. Only once had it not work [don't know why other than maybe a gas issue] used Isinglass and it cleared with in hours. 


Love SUPER KLEER always have it on hand.



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 4, 2008)

Super Kleer for me also.


----------



## masta (Mar 4, 2008)

Super-Kleer is a great fining agent to use since it is two different compounds and they attract both positive and negative particles and you need to degas well before using or it will not be effective. RJ Spagnols and Cellar Craft both use this fining agent in their kits and as others have said it works great on country wines.


It contains Kieselsol and Chitosan:



"Kieselsol is a proprietary name for a fining agent belonging to the class of silica dioxides and has an action very similar to that of bentonite. Silica dioxides electrostatically bind with positively charged proteins in wine and initiate flocculation and settling.



Chitosan is a non-proteinaceous fining agent, a polysaccharide of the Sucrose Polymer family. It is derived from chitin extracted from ocean shellfish, the same organic material that makes up fingernails and human hair. It works by a process of molecular adsorption, where the Chitosan has an electrical charge, which attracts oppositely charged particles clouding the wine, binding them and pulling them out of suspension.
It s also used as a food additive and dietary supplement. Although it is derived from shellfish, there is absolutely no danger of any allergic reactions to the product, as there are no allergens left after the Chitosan is processed."


----------



## Wade E (Mar 4, 2008)

Not to mention you dont have to have sediment in there like the Isinglass requires.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 5, 2008)

I use both bentonite and super-kleer,bth have good prperties to work with I also have a jet pump filter systems which comes into play on its own,all depnds on application need,I have never noticed a flavor stripping on any of the products mentioned,,good stuff///


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 5, 2008)

I need to get a filter system someday too...


----------



## joeswine (Mar 5, 2008)

there nice to have ,but i still like your steamer set-up,really thinking about it,read handymans andsaw the tutorial again looks good nice tool/


----------



## Cracked Cork (Mar 21, 2008)

So is it best to rack the wine off of sediment before using super-kleer? I was wondering with kits, they make sure you dont rack off of the sediment before adding the fining agent which I thought was probably superkleer?

Crackedcork


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2008)

SuperKleer works great either way but I always rack off so as not to make it work harder.


----------

